
How to Develop Apple Watch Apps - ghosh
http://thinkapps.com/blog/development/how-to-develop-apple-watch-apps/?utm_content=bufferabaa6&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
scottgarza
Check with MOWARES which provides apps with tutorials for FREE.

